
Show HN: Backup MX Service with GPG Encryption - borgermatthew
https://emxbackup.com
======
borgermatthew
Hi HN!

I started this service for myself as a way to ensure all my email is encrypted
at rest on infrastructure I don't own. It's a mail exchange service that
ensures incoming mail is encrypted to your public GPG key.

I think others might find this useful so I've wrapped it up as a subscription
service, free 30 day trial included.

Feedback is welcome!

